

TweetDeck Discontinues Support for AIR, iOS and Android Apps - hornokplease
http://tweetdeck.posterous.com/an-update-on-tweetdeck

======
felixthehat
I'm still using the 'yellow' version, it's flaky but I love it. What a shame.
Any other good multiple column/facebook-integrated desktop apps worth looking
at?

------
codefoe
I was about time to put TweetDeck out of it's misery.

